# Double Knit Bind Off



## tcase6092 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have started finishing my edges with this: Double Knit Bind Off

I knit first stitch, then move to right needle.
Insert left needle into front of said stitch and knit again.

Do the same for the next stitch.
Pass the first stitch over the second to start the BO.

Continue "double knitting" each stitch and passing the first stitch over until bind off is complete.

This may be a standard way that everyone knows about... but I got the idea from a double crochet. If it has a name already I'm not aware of it. I just call it my Double Knit Bind Off. It's loose and soft and stretchable.

Enjoy


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great info - thanks!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds interesting,think you might just have invented a new stitch,going to give it a go,thanks for the info. Glad xx


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Very pretty. I'll try it!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Never heard of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Will bookmark this one.


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

I like how i looks. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks I bookmarked this one to give it a try. I am curious would this type of bind off be stretchy?


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds perfect (stretchy) for toe up socks. Thanks


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice looking bind off..

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Neat idea


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

For extra stretch, work purls instead of knits. The purl angle-of-attack makes everything looser and it's a very stretchy bindoff for lace shawls. 

I don't think it has a name. "Laminaria" was the first time I ran across it.

Congrats for inventing the knitwise version!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

If you are ribbing, do you do the bind off in knit and purl or do you just knit?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks great, thank you!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for this. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Gramax (Aug 18, 2012)

I use the Englih chain cast on and find it a little restricting. I tried the same principle of chaining in between each stitch to it and it is much stretchier. Thanks Gramax


----------



## tcase6092 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, it's stretchy, and has a very nice finished edge. Hope each of you enjoy!!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Just curious. Knit first stitch - should it be to put that stitch back on the left needle so that it could be knit again (and not onto the right needle)


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

how creative you are! When would a knitter want to use a stretchy or loose bind off and when would one want to use one that does not stretch?


----------



## tcase6092 (Jun 10, 2012)

A stretchy BO is always my favorite. I do a loose cast on and this stitch to start and then end this was my BO row. Doing this makes the piece look more finished and start and end look similar.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

When one's legs are large and need a stretchy top on socks for one instance.


----------



## tcase6092 (Jun 10, 2012)

I always just knit a row and then BO


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I started to use your bind off and really like it. Want to thank you for posting it. Very cleaver of you to come up with it. I usually use a larger needle to bind off. Your way I don't have to change needles. Comes in handy when your away and forgot that larger needle.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, love it.


----------

